
Justice Department Investigating Lawmakers for Possible Insider Trading - fortran77
https://www.wsj.com/articles/justice-department-investigating-lawmakers-for-possible-insider-trading-11585586365
======
rhcom2
Why aren't all financial investments put in a blind trust when you become a
member of Congress? It seems so obvious and uncontroversial to me.

~~~
parsimo2010
The cynical answer is that they won't unless it's the law, and Congress
probably won't pass a law that prevents themselves from making money. They can
claim that insider trading is already illegal, so there's no need for a law
like that- and then they can exploit the loopholes that exist, or just
blatantly commit a crime and assume that they won't be held accountable.
There's a few honest lawmakers, but there are a lot that pursued the office
specifically for the advantages they receive.

I highly doubt that the investigation will find enough evidence to convict
Burr of anything. Unless he sent communication that he ordered certain trades
as a result of a classified briefing then he's going to get off scot free. The
virus was already covered by the news, and while a lot of people don't believe
Burr's argument he's not going to get convicted because it's reasonable
enough.

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/k8AqR](https://archive.md/k8AqR)

